# Sephora and MAC Haul



## dxgirly (Feb 17, 2010)

Not huge, but enough to make me happy. Almost all of the Sephora stuff was to replace products that I had used up and needed refills of desperately. The shower gel and Zoomlash mascara were free codes, and I got free shipping on both orders! I was just lucky enough to get them both 2 days after they shipped and on the same day!  wooo!

















*Sephora~*
Shiseido Mascara Base
Smashbox Photo Finish Primer To Go - Color Adjust
Sephora Vanilla Cupcake Shower & Bath Baubbles
Anastasia Brow Powder Duo in Strawburn
Kat Von D Lightning Sheer Lip Gloss in Saint

*MAC~*
Lala Eyeshadow
Very Violet Eyeshadow
Lucky Green Eyeshadow
Crushed Metal Pigment: Stacked 1!
Crushed Metal Pigment: Stacked 2!
Electric Fuchsia Lipglass
Naked Frost Lipglass
My Favorite Pink Dazzleglass Creme
Zoomlash Mascara sample


----------



## n_c (Feb 17, 2010)

Awesome haul, enjoy


----------



## driz69 (Feb 17, 2010)

great stuff


----------



## gemmel06 (Feb 17, 2010)

Lucky you got lucky green eyeshadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to get one I only heard great things about the shade.


----------



## Meisje (Feb 17, 2010)

Enjoy! That cupcake stuff is amazing, I got some two years ago and it still smells great.


----------



## thezander (Feb 17, 2010)

Awesome haul! How do you like the Kat Von D gloss?


----------



## CrazyBlue (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice Haul! Im eagerly awaiting the arrival of my Stacked piggies as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!


----------



## soveryfabulous (Feb 18, 2010)

Great haul! I love Lucky Green, I'm so glad they brought it into the permanent collection. Enjoy everything!


----------



## Nicque (Feb 18, 2010)

Great haul


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 18, 2010)

awesome haul, enjoy your goodies! My Favourite Pink is the best lipgloss ever


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks guys! <3

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gemmel06* 

 
_Lucky you got lucky green eyeshadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to get one I only heard great things about the shade._

 
Me too! That's why I got it! I used it today and LOVED it

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thezander* 

 
_Awesome haul! How do you like the Kat Von D gloss?_

 
Hmm It's okay. Nothing fantastic, but worth the $9 sale I think. It's a nice clear gloss coat with a bit of sparkle


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 19, 2010)

So lucky with the stacked crushed metals the purple is sold out right now and its gorgeous!!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 19, 2010)

Have fun with your haul!


----------



## fintia (Feb 19, 2010)

enjoy


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 20, 2010)

Awesome haul! You will love La La and Very Violet! Enjoy your goodies!


----------

